# Error messages on opera web browser



## scoobystira (Apr 27, 2011)

HI, im not sure whether ive posted this in the correct location but here goes anyway.

I was running opera browser with no problems at all until recently, these problems seem to have started since I changed my antivirus software from the free version of AVG to a paid version of AVAST, Now I am not sure whether this is a coincidence or whether this reallt has affected the way opera is working. 
I play an online game called tribal wars and until recently everything was fine but now I keep getting this error message:

"Connection closed by remote server"

Now I am no computer expert and wondered if this could be the software or whether it is anything to do with the javascipt.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is really getting on my nerves now, but please remember, im not an expert so needs to be explained in lamens terms.

thanks for your help 

andy (scooby)


----------

